# Can't be heard in crowded noisy places, even if shouting? Anyone else?



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't know what it is about my voice, but it just doesn't carry in noisy, crowded places. It's frustrating, and it's not related to being soft spoken, shy, or socially anxious. Nor to my voice being too high or low. It's related to my voice, physically or whatever. 

Last time I went to a youth club, I had to shriek and scream in my friend's ears for them to hear me at all, and multiple times. After a few times, I figured out how to make my voice a *bit* louder. I don't know if it's the pitch or what (I'm not low or high pitched, by the way.) It's definitely not the volume itself. I wasn't simply not speaking loud enough. I was screaming, after all. I'm not stupid. I know how to talk louder, scream, etc. It's like it's being cancelled out by everyone else's noise even though everyone else can easily fix their voices to be heard by nearby people.

It's really frustrating... and don't get me started on trying to all of that while being sick. I was in a club once no one could hear me at all, and I couldn't scream because I was sick and the congestion was getting in the way somehow. I couldn't hear myself then. It was like being put on mute. Mind**** level torture.

Does anyone have any tips on how to make my voice carry even louder? I haven't gotten it just yet.


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

Really, I could decide to shriek until I was red in the face without doing anything extra that I somehow did to make my voice louder, and no one would be able to hear me in that place. I would still hardly be able to hear me. It would look really funny to everyone else because they would see I was really screaming and no sound was coming out xD


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Whaaaaat???


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Same! People keep telling to speak up in crowded places, but it just feels weird shouting, and even if I do they still don't hear me. It's incredibly irritating when someone keeps saying "I can't hear you" repeatedly, especially with other people around.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have the same problem. My throat gets sore pretty quick trying to talk to people. I have to practically scream into their ear for them to hear what I am saying. After a few tries I just give up and keep quiet.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

It's not so much about the volume of your voice. . 
it's more about the way in which you communicate, esp, in environments such as nightclubs etc.. 

People more just have to try to guess what you are saying most of the time, even if you feel as though you are shouting it often goes unheard. . I would guess because they are much more focused on looking for non-verbal cues when you speak to them. . . 

So. . . look out for your body language, gestures, expressions etc. that accompany your speech and make sure you are speaking as clearly as you can do, also be sure to look at people when you are speaking to them also and it will more than likely allow you to communicate in a better way.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

my voice has a carrying problem too. i haven't identified what the problem is, whether its being soft spoken or talking in the wrong octave, or something else entirely, but it does not seem like trying to project it more ever results in much increased clarity. throughout high school i would get asked to speak up by some of my fellow classmates (and specifically one student which i talked to the most and liked). he once told me my voice was soothing and that was why he couldn't follow the words (he was too busy being soothed by them). i thought this was sweet. but most times he expressed irritation with not being able to hear me. 

and i remember during a soccer game once the coach made me call a player out so i could come in. i felt very put on the spot by this and self-conscious being asked to yell (i never yell in public). i actually said the students name wrong even though it was a simple name. i was very confused about whether to call him by his nickname or by his real name (this is what happens when you don't actually ever talk to any of your teammates - you don't know what to call them by and if you have the status to use their nickname or not). So what came out was neither. My coach never made me do this again, probably for good reason.

one thing i am pretty sure of is that my voice is inherently less clear than average.


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

enfield said:


> he once told me my voice was soothing and that was why he couldn't follow the words (he was too busy being soothed by them). i thought this was sweet. but most times he expressed irritation with not being able to hear me.


Ohh? Can I hear? Do you have any videos or recordings of it? I hope it gives me chills. It's a thing I have. There's a name for it now. autonomous sensory meridian response. Quite enjoyable. Way better than the name "attention induced head orgasm." Whose idea was it to call it a "head orgasm"?

"Hey there! Your voice gives me head orgasms! So... can you make more videos? Especially of you whispering, so I can get stronger head orgasms?"

NO.

In case anyone is wondering, here is some information on it. This first paste is from Wikipedia, but I can assure it's correct, being a beneficiary of Teh Chillz:

"The term "autonomous sensory meridian response" (ASMR) is a neologism for a biological phenomenon, characterized as a distinct, pleasurable tingling sensation often felt in the head, scalp or peripheral regions of the body in response to various visual, auditory, olfactory and cognitive stimuli. The phenomenon was first noted through Internet culture such as blogs and online videos. Tom Stafford, a professor at the University of Sheffield, says "It might well be a real thing, but it's inherently difficult to research."[1]"

Mine is in my head and can also be felt down my spine, mainly.

"Other phrases to describe the sensation refer to it as a "brain orgasm", "brain massage", "head tingle", "brain tingles", "head orgasm", "spine tingle", and "braingasm""

OH GOD. A brain orgasm? Well, orgasms END. One reason why it's not an orgasm, tehehe. Also, orgasms have to be sexual in nature, right? I prefer the term I originally came across: Whisper chills.

"Coverage from this conference, as reported in Slate magazine, mentioned musician and journalist Rhodri Marsden introducing ASMR (alternatively called Auto-Sensory Meridian Response) by presenting the phenomenon as a type of non-sexual role-playing style of video on YouTube"

Desu. Many role playing videos on YouTube for the chills to relax people. I don't really indulge in the chills to relax, it's usually for pleasure. FTR, some people describe their tingles as being warm, while mine are more 'cold'. Definitely not warm.

I've bolded the triggers that apply to me.

"A list of external triggers follows:
*Exposure to slow, accented, or unique speech patterns*
*Viewing educational or instructive videos or lectures*
Experiencing a high empathetic or sympathetic reaction to an event
Enjoying a piece of art or music
*Watching another person complete a task, often in a diligent, attentive manner - examples would be filling out a form, writing a check, going through a purse or bag, inspecting an item closely, etc.*
Close, personal attention from another person
*Haircuts, or other touch from another on head or back*
Certain smells
*Tapping, scratching, sticky sounds*"

"A commonly reported method for stimulating ASMR is the sound of somebody whispering. As evident on YouTube, a variety of videos and audio recordings involve the creator whispering or communicating with a soft-spoken intonation into the camera or sound recording device.[23][24]
In addition to whispering, many role-playing style videos and audio recordings also aim to stimulate ASMR. Examples include pretend haircuts, visits to a doctor's office and therapy sessions. While these make-believe situations are acted out by the creator, it is claimed that viewers and listeners report that the ASMR effect relieves states of insomnia, feelings of anxiety or panic attacks. However, there is a lack of scientific evidence that ASMR is a real physiological phenomenon and any claimed benefits come from personal accounts of individual perception. [25][26][27]
The claimed intention for many of these whispering and role-playing videos or sound recordings is to create a relaxed state of mind or to induce the pleasurable tingling sensation of ASMR. Because many of the reported triggers for stimulating ASMR involve specific auditory or tactile situations observable by the viewer/listener, it has been noted that these events merge sensations of hearing and touch to simulate physiological and somatosensory affects. [28]"

Yes, there is a lack of scientific evidence, but us beneficiaries aren't making stuff up for our own pleasure. It exists. I used to think everyone experiened it. Trust me.


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

Just a note, some roleplaying videos on YouTube may look perverted in some way but it's not sexual xD. (For example, the videos of Amal stroking her purse and things from inside her purse with her nails as if she's fondling it and her nail manicure roleplay that seems like it's about to get sexual sometimes. Amal's videos... ahh.)


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

You should practice shouting louder.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i don't have a recording, and i'm not going to make one so you can see if you get asmr from the sound of my voice, as flattering as that is for you to ask. i think it would be rather unlikely for that to work.

asmr comes up somewhat frequently in these forums (i've seen multiple threads about it). and i agree, equating it to an orgasm is just lazy and misrepresentative. plus it gets people to think there is some sexual component to the ASMR videos all over youtube, which is emphatically not true liek you said, and which distorts the common perceptions of those who experience it.

I don't really have it strongly (i have more what people refer to as frisson than a textbook case of asmr). but i will bold my triggers nonetheless.



> "A list of external triggers follows:
> Exposure to slow, accented, or unique speech patterns
> Viewing educational or instructive videos or lectures
> *Experiencing a high empathetic or sympathetic reaction to an event*
> ...


i mostly get it from reading certain passages in books.


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

Why do you think it would be unlikely? You can't predict what voices would give one the response, from what I've seen.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Same here. And like you said OP, it's not as if I'm not raising my voice. I'm yelling and people still have trouble hearing what I'm saying. I have to be really comfortable in order for my voice to carry, and that's not likely in a place that's overly crowded and noisy.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Yori said:


> Why do you think it would be unlikely? You can't predict what voices would give one the response, from what I've seen.


well i don't think it would be less likely than any other voice. but most voices don't elicit the response (at least not for most people who experience asmr.. that would be crazy). and plus i don't know any of the secret tricks which make it more likely to work.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Same. Classmates, etc, always ask me to repeat what I say until I'm practically shouting in their ears (which makes me very self conscious to do so). Lower pitches often get muddled in a noisy environment; it may be that or your voice simply doesn't carry well.


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

enfield said:


> well i don't think it would be less likely than any other voice. but most voices don't elicit the response (at least not for most people who experience asmr.. that would be crazy). and plus i don't know any of the secret tricks which make it more likely to work.


It could go either way, but people's voices who are described as soothing have much higher chances. Come on, at least let me hear. :[


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yup me too. That's what happen when you ain't got no one to talk to.


----------



## InTheEvening (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, but I tend to mumble a bit. Having a deepish voice doesn't help


----------



## andy19 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Same problem here*

I have exact same problem. No one can hear me in noisy places (clubs etc.)

I am usually the only one nobody can hear. That is why I googled to see if anyone else has this.
All I know is I don't hear well with my right ear but my problem is not being able hear, but not being heard. No sound is coming out of me.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah sometimes a bit


----------

